# Brenner schreibt nur noch CD-Rs



## Vitei (26. August 2003)

Hi

Also ich habe folgendes Problem:

Mein Brenner (Sony CRX140E) will keine CD-RWs mehr brennen oder löschen. Gegen Ende des Löschens kommt der Fehler "no seek complete". Und danach sind die Daten immer noch da. Beim Brennen kam gestern immer der Fehler "write protected. write error". Heute aber nicht mehr. Heute heißt es "Brennvorgang erfolgreich abgeschlossen" aber auf der CD-RW sind keine neuen Daten hinzugekommen.

Ich habe schon 3 Brennprogramme ausprobiert, hilft aber auch nichts. Wenn ich einen anderen Rohling benutze ist das Ergebnis das selbe. Und mit meinem anderem Brenner lassen sich die Rohlinge ohne Probleme beschreiben.

Ich hoffe jemand weiß Rat. Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Erpel (26. August 2003)

Ist zwar nur ne Standartantwort, aber vielleicht findeste ein Firmwareupdate.


----------



## schokomouse (26. September 2003)

*Ähnliches Problem*

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen bei meinem Brenner ein ähnliches Problem. CD Rs schreibt er mir ohne Probleme, bei CDRWs krieg ich eine Fehlermeldung.
Konntest du dein Problem inzwischen lösen und mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben?

Danke


----------

